# Costa Rei auf Sardinien



## Fishhunter (10. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen...|wavey:

Ich fahre in den ersten beiden Oktoberwochen nach Sardinien an die Costa Rei...

Einfache Frage nach Tipps und/oder Erfahrungen ...
Habe nur die Gelegenheit vom Ufer aus zu fischen.

Gibt es in Südsardinien Seen in denen man auf Schwarzbarsch fischen kann? 
Und wie sieht es am Meer vom Ufer aus?

Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß Markus  #:


----------



## Muschelsucher (24. August 2016)

*AW: Costa Rei auf Sardinien*

Hi ! Genau dort waren wir vor 2 Jahren. Spinnen hat keine Ergebnisse gebracht dafür aber das Angeln mit der Pose sowie das Grundangeln. Am Strand und von den Felsen aus haben wir mit einer normalen Grundbleimontage und 6-er und 8-er Haken gefischt. Als Köder haben sich am besten Stücke von gefrorenem Tintenfisch bewährt. Wir haben bis auf 1 Dorade und 1 Muräne nur Kleinzeug erwischt aber es war trotzdem kurzweilig.


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Costa Rei auf Sardinien*

Für Schwarzbarsch in den Seen brauchst du eine Lizenz, die du bis zu 3 Monate vorher beantragen musst. Kann wenn du Glück hast wohl auch schneller gehen, musst mal anfragen, die Website wo das steht hab ich grad leider nicht im Kopf. 

Ich war im Juni dort. Spinnen kannste vergessen, ausser du findest vielleicht nen Local, der dir ein paar HotSpots nennen kann. Ich hab auch nur auf Tintenfisch am Grund gefangen. Drop Shot mit kleine Gummis hat auch gefangen, aber Spinner und Blinker blieben völlig unbeachtet.


----------

